# Can you get from Heuston to Connolly station in 30 mins?



## nolo77

Calling all Dubs. Advice urgently needed. Himself is travelling to Dublin tomorrow. Arriving Heuston at 10.20a.m. He needs to get a train from Connolly Station which leaves at 11.00a.m. Question 1: Will he make his connection in Connolly? Question 2: What is the fastest way to get from one station to the other? Luas? Taxi?


----------



## ontour

Luas should take about 15 minutes.  Some of the platforms are quite far away from the Luas and it will take 5- 10 minutes to get to Luas stop,assuming the train arrives on time at 10.20.

There is a Luas service every eight minutes to Connolly.


----------



## jammacjam

I would say taxi to be safe esp. because of the distance of some of the platforms. You should make it.


----------



## nolo77

Thanks to Ontour and JammacJam for the replies.


----------



## noddy

Get a taxi as there is a bus lane all the way down the quays now. Should have no problem.


----------



## nolo77

Thanks to all for your replies. Himself has decided to get up an hour earlier and arrive in Dublin at 9.20 and avoid the stress of tearing around a city that he's not familiar with. Thanks again.


----------

